# Need Rolle der Auferstehung!



## d_jiin (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich brauche dringend eine "Roll der Auferstehung". Ich würde den Account auch Anfang August aktivieren!
nähere Infos dann per Nachricht in diesem Forum. Danke

Mfg.


----------



## sashman10443 (28. Juli 2012)

PN ist raus


----------



## Galaxus2012 (28. Juli 2012)

PN


----------



## d_jiin (29. Juli 2012)

Mir wurde gestern Nachmittag eine geschickt, habe aber noch nichts im Postfach. Ist das normal? cO


----------



## Temperance (29. Juli 2012)

naja dein accoutn muss mindestens seid. ... marz.2012 offlein sein damit ne rolle funktionirt


----------



## d_jiin (29. Juli 2012)

Accountname
WoW1
Account-Status

Frozen


Spielzeit

Abgelaufen: 23.04.2012 20:26


----------



## Temperance (30. Juli 2012)

dann kanste keine rolle bekommen


----------



## d_jiin (30. Juli 2012)

warum sollte ich keine rolle bekommen können?


----------



## Temperance (30. Juli 2012)

weil die rolle nur bei accounts funktionirt die vor dem 4.3.2012 inaktiv worden


----------



## magrod (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

benötige auch eine Rolle der Auferstehung. Wer würde mir eine schicken? :-)

Bitte kurze PN.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juli 2012)

dito..auch noch nix bekommen (weiß aber nicht ob die einladung 100% schon raus ist).
inaktiv seit dez 2011.

wers probieren möchte pn an mich. spielzeit wird 100% gekauft, also gibts auch nen mount für euch 

edit : danke, hat funktioniert..email kam zwar keine an, aber in der accountverwaltung wars versteckt. thx an alle die mich geladen haben


----------



## Nelfaros (30. Juli 2012)

@ Magrod ,

PN ist Raus pls antworten ob du was bekommen hast, Danke =)


----------

